# CANADIAN Archery Talk Christmas Official Sign Up !!!



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm In !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are a few gift idea's : knives, broadheads, vanes, call's, T-shirt, scent eliminator, wrist slings, dvd's, arrow wraps, small game heads, arrow scale, stabalizer, quick disconnects, etc...................... I'm sure you guy's get the idea !!!
-Matt


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in. I like to hunt with non trad archery equipment. I shoot 60-70lbs, 27" draw...I like archery (that is my hint).


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

FYI I had recieved a PM about sending used equipment/gear - the way I am looking at this is if it is in great shape and hardly used then by all means if you want to send it as a gift then go ahead. What I was getting at was to not be sending your own personal junk to someone else ! If you purchased something and it just wasn't what you expected and used as a " trial " and want to send it as a gift then all means.
If you are going to be sending a " used " item to someone please make sure it is in A-1 shape !!! Don't be sending a stabalizer that is all scratached up or arrows that have been used and etc...... Use common sense people.
-Matt


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Let's keep it going people !!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Closed per OP's request


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

:doh: Closed the wrong thread


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Back up people !!! Who else wants to get involved ??? Sign up !!! Should be a fun event !


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Count me in as well.My bows need a protective outer shell for transportation to both 3D shoots and hunting.I was thinking a new and real Lamborghini wrapped in camo would be nice.Just a thought lol.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Join in people !!! X-mas will be here before we know it and what a fun surprise to get a gift from a fellow Canadian AT member to make this forum more fun and to get to know people better ! Also the sign up will be done by Dec 5th to ensure everything gets to where it needs to be by the appropriate dead line.
-Matt


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, can trad shooter's get in? If so count me in.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone who shoot's is welcome to join in ! Welcome aboard !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, we have 5 people so far and I know we are getting atleast another 5 people for sure !!! All Canadian shooters - comp/trad/Xbow join in !!! The more people the more fun !


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

Got burnt on the one last year that was for all of archery talk so think I will bow out of these sorts of things from now on.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

CLB said:


> Got burnt on the one last year that was for all of archery talk so think I will bow out of these sorts of things from now on.


 Sorry to hear that CLB ! That is why I am asking everyone this year to get a tracking number to help resolve this issue ! Sorry your not interested in paticipating !
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

X-Hunta also joined the fun in participating !!! I have recieved a few other PM'S with regards to sign up and also know there are atleast 3-4 more people who want in but are gone Moose hunting at the moment. Let's keep it coming people !!! Should be a fun and interesting Christmas here at the Canadian forum !!! 
Also to note - please put a little info in the Hint forum - I have people asking me what type of archery some of you are into and etc...
Who else wants in ? Please send me a PM with your information !!!
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

MambaX1JGG is also now in ! Let's keep it rollin !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well there is a total of 9 of us right now !!! And I know there is atleats another 3 more that are going to join when they get back from Moose hunting !!! I was also told in a PM that someone might get a free Bear Hunt for next year !!!! The only thing they will have to buy is there tag - food and boarding will be free !!! Hope this work's out.
Let's keep it going people !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Proud to announce HillWilly is now in as'well ! Let's keep it rollin ........
-Matt


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Im_in!Gift_ideas-160+_would_be_nice!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

The list is growing guy's and gal's !!! Let's keep it going ! Some of you have already recieved a name and other's have not - be patient you will get a name soon just trying to spread it out a little.
-Matt


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

Count me in guys.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright people the list is getting longer wich is awesome !!!! Check your PM'S people some of you might have got one today if not be patient and you will have one shortly !
Let's keep this going and hope more people join in wich I'm sure there will be ! if not the more fun for us who are in it and easier for me ! lol'
Take Care
-Matt


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Ravenhunter said:


> Im_in!Gift_ideas-160+_would_be_nice!


MAN!!! Why didn't I think of that, 160+ sounds like a great gift idea LOL!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

JDoupe is also in - just waiting on his name and mailing address !!! For those who do not have a name yet they are coming !!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea...I'm in.

Info sent........


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Everyone at this time who has signed up for this should have a name by now ! If not please PM me !!!!, Let's try to keep this at the top ppl - still getting PM"S about this and some folk's still sitting on the fence ! 11 people in so far let's see how big we can get this and hope that we get a great turn out !!! Let's keep it fun and interesting and don't forget about the HINT thread.
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone else want in on ??? Should be fun !!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Had a few more PM'S but no committment as of yet !!! Time to chime in people and let's try to grow this event a little bigger !
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Seen some gift's that are going to be sent out and was also told about some other one's - lookin pretty good people !!!! This time will be here before we know it ! Can't wait to send out my gift !!!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Travski is now also in !!!! Still getting PM'S about this as'well ! Come join on in people - should be a fun experience around the Holiday season !!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m in as well .. no hats or t shirts. thanks


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

I bought my gift for someone today, I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had my gift for that someone " won't say any names !!! lol' " for about a month now ! Just need to get one more thing and should be good to go !!! Most of it is more hunting related since there isn't much in there profile to go on ! Hope they like the goodies.......


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT - anyone else want in before it's to late ????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sending my gift out today Christmas comes early for some one hope they enjoy it and lets post what santa sent us as well why not...


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone else want in before the " due " date of November 18th - after November 18th you will not be able to participate in this event ! So if you want in SIGN UP NOW and send me a PM with your AT name as'well as your name and address.
-Matt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can we get guys to confirm that they got their gifts with just a simple got mine response or if they want to say what they got is good too.. then sender knows postal service came through..


----------



## Jean Guy (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in !!!!I use to be Momba X1 JGG but something happened to my email account there fore I cannot use it to log into anymore !!!!


----------



## FISHERKING (Jan 16, 2006)

I'M IN ... I think I met deadline? 

jf


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Fisherking is in !!!! Anyone else want in before the deadline ? That will be November 18th at Midnight ! So if you want in send me a PM with your name/address and I will send you one back in a day or 2.
Best Regards
-Matt


----------



## Jean Guy (Nov 17, 2011)

hi matt had to get a differant user name not Momba x 1 jgg any more it is Jean Guy ok thanks


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Spud28 is in as'well - just waiting for information !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Last Day to sign up people !!!!! After tonight you will not be able to get into this event, if you want in send me a PM with all of your information !
-Matt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Can we get people to respond that they got their gift mailed mine 2 weeks ago and have heard nothing as if received by person..


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

To all of those who are participating this year - due to my post there was a ERROR on my part !!!! The last day to sign up is today and am hoping all gift's will be sent out by Dec 5th with a tracking number " hopefully " !!!! In one of my older post I put the last sign up date as Dec 5th - sorry about that ! If you have recieved your gift please post what ya got and by whom ! Hoping to get my gift sent out by Tuesday - someone is getting a early X-Mas gift this year !!!!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Got mine Thanks have not opened it as of yet will wait until xmas still waiting on the gift for my secret santa, if it does not show up shortly ill be getting him or her something else


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone else recieve any of there gifts as of yet ? If so what did Santa get you ???


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

My guy will be recieving his gift tomorrow or Friday if he's home ????


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

My gift will be sent out on monday, Happy Holiday's


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Christmas came early for me today !!! Iron Mike had my name for the AT X-Mas and my gift was waiting for me today at the Post Office ! Thank's for the broadheads, light, wax, peep, & fobs !!! Greatly Appreciated !!!!
-Matt


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> Christmas came early for me today !!! Iron Mike had my name for the AT X-Mas and my gift was waiting for me today at the Post Office ! Thank's for the broadheads, light, wax, peep, & fobs !!! Greatly Appreciated !!!!
> -Matt


I'm just glad it made it to you that fast; maybe Canada Post doesn't suck so bad after all, lol. I hope you enjoy and a Merry Christmas.:beer:


----------



## FISHERKING (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wanted to make a post of thanks to my secret santa - received your gift today.

All the best all this holiday.

jf


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow only 3 guys got their gifts so far ... this helps the organizer to see if was a success or if any sender flaked as he has the naughty or nice list....lol lol


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

If you have recieved your gift please respond to this post, if you have not gotten your gift's out yet Please do so !!!!
-Matt


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry guys my gift will be sent out tomorrow, I got hurt at work and have been screwed up for a while. I will put express postage on it, So it should only take a few days, Thanks alot. Havent received mine yet.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Going to be away for a week ! Will be back on the 19th if any concerns come up ! Please get your gifts out people if you have not done so yet.
-Matt


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well finally got my arse in gear and got my gift sent. Got home reached in my pocket and found the note that was to go with it, oops. So I hope the recipient can figure out what its from, lol.


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

I to got mine sent out today express post so 3 days it should be there. Its not much but its a few things that will come in handy.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah me too, had a bad month last one and got caught up in personal business but mine will be out for tomorrow as well. And got mine today too, sidebar stabilizer!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

SuphanXp......Sidebar Stab...Awesome Gift!!!!! Who dropped that in your lap if you don;t mind me asking.....or is that againsty the rules!

Great gift any way.....


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> SuphanXp......Sidebar Stab...Awesome Gift!!!!! Who dropped that in your lap if you don;t mind me asking.....or is that againsty the rules!
> 
> Great gift any way.....


 Crkelly !!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Should have known! That is one great guy!


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

sent out. paid the extra for shipping, should be there tues.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry guys, workin stupid hours and didn't see JDoupe's question until just now. Yes it was CrKelly and I am excited to try it out, never shot with one before.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

sorry I didn't catch your name and failed to meet up with you. got home just now and found my gift at the door. all items fit the bill and the spitfires are great thats what I got my first archery deer with. thank you soo much and merry christmas to you and your family. god bless. we'll have to meet up for a shoot some time:wink:


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the goody box Santa,Everything in it will be put to good use's [ air-skinner, broadhead's,Little Buck knife,string wax and scent strip's]Merry X-mass to all.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I got my package in the mail today!!!!!!! 

Pack-Rack and a Gerber Recon Flashlight! 

Not sure who sent it....but a big "Thanks" to who ever it was!!!!!!

JDoupe


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

No prob JDoupe, The pack rack was used twice, and my counsin bought me one in the states so I had 2, hope ya dont mind.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No mind at all! Thanks so much for the gifts!!!!!!

Have a great Christmas out East!!!!


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I hope you guys have fun. I missed this thread I guess because I didn't know there was a gift exchange. Let us know what you get.


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

Piere you can still send me one if you wish lol


----------



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

Got mine today, With a great personal touch from. JDOUPE great gifts, broadheads,blazers,bow jax and string silencers. All will be used for sure.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got my gift from Santa AKA 56Bearbow thank you very much.It's a very nice set of Buck pocket knives.Now I have one more reason to head to the bush after Mr. Deer lol.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I just wanted to apologize to everyone for the delay in my gift. I had ordered something that was placed with an order for more than just my secret santa gift and the package from Cabela's canada still hasn't shown up yet three weeks and 2 days l8r. I called yesterday and they told me that due to high volume and the holiday seasons rush that it should be here shortly. I have, in light of this, decided to head out and purchase another gift and send it fedex so that it makes it there b4 Christmas. My apologies again and Matt if you read this please notify my secret santa giftee that it is on the way.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Got_my_gift_earlier_this_week.New_fleece_hat_n_gloves_and_a_thermacell(perfect_for_bear_hunting)Thanks_Santa!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well just got back from Florida !!!Everyone get there gifts yet ???


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Santa(express post) should be delivering mine today or tomorrow.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Ravenhunter said:


> Santa(express post) should be delivering mine today or tomorrow.


And it came today indeed, thank you! Now to get my arse in gear and get my hunting license!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Hopefully all gifts have been sent out !!!! Please post if you have or have not recieved a gift as of yet ! And if you have what did your Santa get you ? Thank's
-Matt


----------

